# Job change



## aifbeewert (Jun 22, 2022)

How do I go about getting one? I want to learn a different role/department. I've heard people say you need to wait 6 months to get one, is this 6 months from hiring or every 6 months yearly when job changes get processed? Will I lose my pay scale progress etc? Can I change key at the same time?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jun 22, 2022)

It’s on workday. Just click on “all apps” on the Home Screen and then there should be an icon for “dc job change preference”. Then just rank the dept/keys you would like to move to. *Do not rank anything you would not want!*
After hire you can’t move for 6 months. After a job change you can’t change departments for 6 months but can change keys within that department.
Merit positions are posted under “careers” in workday, so if you’re interested in one of those it’s different.
If you’re unsure about another department you could always ask your OM to be cross trained until you decide.


----------



## Luck (Jun 23, 2022)

aifbeewert said:


> How do I go about getting one? I want to learn a different role/department. I've heard people say you need to wait 6 months to get one, is this 6 months from hiring or every 6 months yearly when job changes get processed? Will I lose my pay scale progress etc? Can I change key at the same time?


What is your current position?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 24, 2022)

Luck said:


> What is your current position?


the op was a b key.


----------



## dcguy86 (Jun 24, 2022)

I would honestly cross-train before committing to a job change. That way you can get a sample of your potential change.  But anyway, you can't change for six months post-hire. Then any change after that is also six months. Key changes can happen after your initial ninety days/learning period.


----------



## Hal (Jun 24, 2022)

Not every building is cross training. Some buildings are so overstaffed its not even on the radar.

You don't lost payscale progress. Only changes are if you switch keys your shift differential will change, or if you switch from a warehouse associate > warehouse worker or warehouse worker > lead warehouse worker. In those cases you'll move to the closest level in the scale to you in pay.

Swapping to IB, OB, Breakpack or WHS won't affect the scale.


----------



## aifbeewert (Jul 7, 2022)

Thanks for the helpful replies guys. My department is definitely not being cross trained for other roles currently, so I decided to go ahead with putting my job change selections in recently. Is there any timeline on how often they happen? Is it relatively quick or will it takes a while (months)?


----------



## Hal (Jul 7, 2022)

aifbeewert said:


> Thanks for the helpful replies guys. My department is definitely not being cross trained for other roles currently, so I decided to go ahead with putting my job change selections in recently. Is there any timeline on how often they happen? Is it relatively quick or will it takes a while (months)?


There's usually very little warning. Even the OMs only find out about a week before you get your letter. Sometimes they'll run one or two a month, sometimes it'll be a whole six months.

Pay attention to startups. My building has gotten better recently about running it through S/U announcement's and warning the team that one is coming, and to update job change preferences. But not always.


----------



## DC Diva (Jul 8, 2022)

At our DC we are expected to keep preferences updated, there are no big announcements.  When they run it, results are posted.  Of course, we’re one of the larger buildings headcount wise, so not a lot of hand holding when it comes to things like this.  And if your move is approved, you move.  End of story, no take backs, if you forgot to update your preferences, too bad.  Its so funny that some DC are ran like a preschool, while others are ran more like the military, with no consistency.


----------



## WHS (Jul 8, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> At our DC we are expected to keep preferences updated, there are no big announcements.  When they run it, results are posted.  Of course, we’re one of the larger buildings headcount wise, so not a lot of hand holding when it comes to things like this.  And if your move is approved, you move.  End of story, no take backs, if you forgot to update your preferences, too bad.  Its so funny that some DC are ran like a preschool, while others are ran more like the military, with no consistency.


Sounds like a super enjoyable place to work


----------



## DC Diva (Jul 8, 2022)

I guess they treat us like the adults we’re supposed to be.  I don’t think it’s all that bad, but then again, I act like a responsible adult who understands accountability.  Personally, I would hate to have an OM or HR always double checking my every action to make sure that’s what I intended.


----------



## WHS (Jul 9, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> I guess they treat us like the adults we’re supposed to be.  I don’t think it’s all that bad, but then again, I act like a responsible adult who understands accountability.  Personally, I would hate to have an OM or HR always double checking my every action to make sure that’s what I intended.


No.  You have management doing the bare minimum.  Leads and OMs have better things to do than hand holding absolutely.  But putting everything on the team to keep up with every last little building wide communication is just being a shit leader.  

There isn’t exactly an abundance of super experienced people in most buildings post COVID. Not everyone knows when things like job changes are. People have days off. OMs forget to announce things.

You see hand holding.  I see leaders you know … leading their team.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jul 10, 2022)

WHS said:


> No.  You have management doing the bare minimum.  Leads and OMs have better things to do than hand holding absolutely.  But putting everything on the team to keep up with every last little building wide communication is just being a shit leader.
> 
> There isn’t exactly an abundance of super experienced people in most buildings post COVID. Not everyone knows when things like job changes are. People have days off. OMs forget to announce things.
> 
> You see hand holding.  I see leaders you know … leading their team.



Yep.  Where I am I see them leading their friends to opportunities while leaving deserving people to leave and advance elsewhere.   They know of job openings\new positions\warehouse changes before they get announced.  It is what it is.  They last all of 6months it seems.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 10, 2022)

aifbeewert said:


> How do I go about getting one? I want to learn a different role/department. I've heard people say you need to wait 6 months to get one, is this 6 months from hiring or every 6 months yearly when job changes get processed? Will I lose my pay scale progress etc? Can I change key at the same time?


You can either do a schedule exception for 30 days or a department change. I would ask your local HR first for clarification.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 10, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> Yep.  Where I am I see them leading their friends to opportunities while leaving deserving people to leave and advance elsewhere.   They know of job openings\new positions\warehouse changes before they get announced.  It is what it is.  They last all of 6months it seems.


Frank! It’s cut throat. Since we are taking on the team thing like Amazon you can expect to see more of it. I do my own research nightly on available jobs. I would recommend getting a LinkedIn and networking on there. I have a huge network of recruiters mostly out of HQ. I can talk to the recruiters as soon as the job is posted.


----------

